# Post-op aspiration



## primrose1 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd just like confirmation from others on this as there's a debate in my office.  I say if a patient comes in post-op from a knee scope with effusion and it's aspirated, that falls under the catagory of being included in the surgery and no charges to the insurance company if it's under the global period and it's related to the surgical procedure.  Others think that we can still charge for the aspiration.  

Any input is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 30, 2012)

I would code it with a 78 modifier.


----------



## nyyankees (Jul 2, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> I would code it with a 78 modifier.



can't use 78 modifier in office setting..we don't bill


----------



## campy1961 (Jul 3, 2012)

We bill with a mod 58.


----------



## raidaste (Jul 11, 2012)

I wouldn't use 58 either. I'd say that it's part of the global package. I found on my Medicaid website a statement from their Coding Modifiers Table that states the following for modifier 58 "Complications from surgery which do not require a return trip to the operating room are considered part of the global surgery package from the original surgery and are not payalbe separately"
So for this I would charge anything. Just my thoughts, though.
Hope this helps.


----------

